# Vega - coat change question



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Well..I am sure Vega is going through his coat change. According to his breeder his sister "Ziva" just started her coat change as well so this seems about right (and might wanna watch out on Zephyr!! he should probably be going through it soon as well i would imagine).

Anyhow, I think his light color is finally coming through, will his coat all be this color because it would seem this is more silver than blue to me..but i've never had a standard. If he stays darker great, if he turns into this lighter color that would just be beautiful!

On to pics.. and yes I shaved his ears and top knot. I am a wuss and not going to deal with long coat at all when going through a coat change. I'd rather shave it off and let it grow back! I hope he will have the coarse thick hair like his sister Ziva..Dodger has that really soft adult coat which is nice to feel and looks good with her trim but i'd like to do a german trim on Vega or maybe even one day a contental... who knows, i'm a groomer when I get bored i get creative with my own dogs..lol

Look on the pics especially around his ears, thats the color im talking about that just started coming through.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He looks beautiful with or without hair.
For a silver or blue it takes 3-4 years to fully clear to their final colour.
You are right,it looks like Vega will be lighter than true blue...but than again the face looks more blue than silver.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea it took that long! The breeder thinks that Vega will be more like this color at his maturity. I forget how this dog is related but she is somehow, her name is Lizzie. These photos are of her @ 2 years old!

I really love her coloring!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

That is a very nice solid blue...same colour all over is desired in both silver and blue.
I had a blue girl in the past and she was not done until she was about 3.5 years old.
My daughter has a silver spoo girl and she was finished by 3 years of age.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Wanting to add that from your early pictures of Vega,I thought what a pretty blue spoo he will be.
The silvers seem to have lighter nose as pups with light feathering over their eyes and bottom of their legs.
I guess you will have to wait and see.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww he looks cute! Did you use a 4 like you planned on? 

I'm right behind you Vega, I just strippped Jazz down because I have been unable to brush her and didn't want her to get matted. Saleen I'm afraid is next  I'm going to miss the long hair. 

Did you shave the topknot or just trim it short?? I took Jazz's topknot off today, I cried lol. I know I'll probably never grow it back out and tie it up again because it's such a pain in the growing process. Oh well. LoL. 

*Cheers* for no matting  Haha, now I'll really have something to tell clients with matted dogs. "Ha! I didn't want to brush/demat my OWN poodle what makes you think I'll do yours?" 
Can't wait to watch Vega turn colors, That girl you posted is really pretty!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I like Vega's short hair. It will be fun to see him this fall when his big guy coat comes in. I'm not going to make any color predictions. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I ended up shaving him with a 3, we actually have a bather at work that has been dying to learn how to groom..i figured letting her mess around with Vega with a 3 blade can't hurt too much. I kind of showed her what to do and then a customer came in. Well she went both with the grain on his top knot as well as reverse..rofl...so his topknot is SHORT now almost like a 4/5 but no biggie. I need to bathe and fluff him and then i can scissor it to make it look right! Considering it's his puppy fluff coming off i really am not too picky about how it looks. Im just going to keep shaving over it with a 3 or 4 until it's all adult coat and then ill let it start growing out again!

I remember Saleens post and how drastic her color change was, Vega is still pretty dark on his body, only his ears seem to be turning a lighter color. I also found this interesting, behind his front two feet he has a brownish color coming through. I've trimmed it with scissors and shaved it..it always comes back brown!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry...you lost me there for a moment. You were talking about the wanna be a groomer and that you got distracted. My eyes kept looking at his feet thinking....OMG did she cut his paws????

LOL! I'm glad he survived and can show off all of his colors.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I ended up shaving him with a 3, we actually have a bather at work that has been dying to learn how to groom..i figured letting her mess around with Vega with a 3 blade can't hurt too much. I kind of showed her what to do and then a customer came in. Well she went both with the grain on his top knot as well as reverse..rofl...so his topknot is SHORT now almost like a 4/5 but no biggie. I need to bathe and fluff him and then i can scissor it to make it look right! Considering it's his puppy fluff coming off i really am not too picky about how it looks. Im just going to keep shaving over it with a 3 or 4 until it's all adult coat and then ill let it start growing out again!
> 
> I remember Saleens post and how drastic her color change was, Vega is still pretty dark on his body, only his ears seem to be turning a lighter color. I also found this interesting, behind his front two feet he has a brownish color coming through. I've trimmed it with scissors and shaved it..it always comes back brown!


Ki-ki has the same thing going on with the coat on the back of her feet. Just at the top pad.....so it must be normal for a blue?


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh man! naked poodles everywhere! I'm glad I only have Zephyr's coat to worry about brushing, if I had two I'd probably end up shaving him too. 
He's getting a little bit coarser down his back but his sides and belly are still suuuper soft. he gets tangles pretty quickly around his neck/chest/armpits but I catch them before it gets too bad. 
This is going to be fun to see how Vega turns out! you need to get a full body picture so we can see what the babies look like under all the poof.


----------

